# Central Bean Coffee House, Newcastle UK



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Central Bean is a 3rd wave coffee house in Newcastle that draws inspiration from the leading coffee businesses of the U.S. Pacific Northwest. Espresso coffee is custom blended in a Pacific Northwest style, but roasted to a light Northern Italian degree. Espresso beverages are prepared on twin custom-painted FB-80's; a brew bar is used to extract single origin featured drip brew coffees. Free wifi is available throughout the spacious and engagingly designed seating area.

More...


----------

